# Burton Process vs Custom???...camber



## needhelp (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm looking to buy my first camber board. I've boarded with Burton Rockers, which I like, but have trouble with sliding out on packed snow. I've been eyeing the 2014 custom and the process. I mainly stick to groomers, and trees....any help will do. Thanks


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

I haven't ridden either 2014 versions but have ridden 2013. 

Process was a little softer, better for butters and so on. I think of the process also as more of a value board, while the custom tends to have a little more tech in it and a higher price as a result. Both good choices for all around use. If you're a little more on the charge ahead go fast carving side go custom, if you like to play around a bit more go with the process. If you're really hungry for edge hold consider Custom X. 

Look for a burton demo tent, they pretty much always have those boards and then you could compare.


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

Haven't ridden one but just in store I noticed that the 2014 Custom feels noticable stiffer than last years. Perhaps its because of them changing the carbon highlights to 45 degrees rather than 60


----------



## needhelp (Dec 6, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback. I ordered the process because it's more affordable. I think there both good boards. I'll let you know how it does


----------



## lonestarrider (Jan 17, 2010)

If you can find a speakeasy. It is a lot of bang for your buck for $499.99..


----------

